# Some old lens questions! :)



## ladyred (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey everyone, I recently acquired two old lenses. One is a Cimko MT series 100-300mm, and the other is a Soligor 75-260mm. I have a Canon Rebel XS and I was wondering if I can use them with my camera and if so, what mounts would I need?

I appreciate any help I can get! Thanks


----------



## enzodm (Nov 18, 2010)

It depends on the mounts the lens have. Not all are adaptable due to registration distance, but when it is possible (M42, Pentax K, Nikon,  Exakta...) you find adapters on Ebay. Look here for some more info: Photoethnography.com - Classic Cameras
My Canon XS hosts frequently old lenses, including a couple of Zeiss Jena, Vivitar, Rikenon and so.
Consider that old zooms are often not great; while prime lenses are sometimes worth the expense.


----------



## ladyred (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks so much, that link helped 

Here are pics of the mounts,

The Cimko:












The Soligor:


----------



## Dao (Nov 18, 2010)

It is hard to see the lens mount from the photo.

Is the lens mount looks like this one?
http://static.photo.net/attachments/bboard/00J/00JAow-33999784.JPG


----------



## enzodm (Nov 18, 2010)

The Soligor seems like an M42 (is it a screw?). It is better if you try to focus, perhaps staying more far. If you bought themm on Ebay, I'm sure description was complete.


----------



## Kadoc1979 (Apr 25, 2016)

ladyred said:


> Hey everyone, I recently acquired two old lenses. One is a Cimko MT series 100-300mm, and the other is a Soligor 75-260mm. I have a Canon Rebel XS and I was wondering if I can use them with my camera and if so, what mounts would I need?
> 
> I appreciate any help I can get! Thanks


Hi there, I have cimko my series 100-300 mm lens i wonder what kind of adapter I need maybe you have any ideas? Thank you so much


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 25, 2016)

To add to enzodm's comment :
Canon's EF mount is one of the most adaptable SLR mounts, having a short flange distance & a wide throat. Most common SLR mounts can be adapted - I think Canon's manual focus mounts (FD/FL) and the Minolta A mount are the only common exceptions. 
Rangefinder & mirrorless mounts are a completely different matter though. I'm fairly sure your zooms won't be those. 

I agree the Soligor looks like a M42, I'm not sure on the other but it reminds me of canon's FD mount (not one I've used so I could be wrong!)


----------



## Kadoc1979 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Apr 27, 2016)

For the M42 stuff you will need an adapter like this. If you see that small metal pole coming out of the lens, that controls the iris. It will need to be depressed (by the adapter) to that your F-stop setting on the lens will work. These poles were generally triggered by the cameras back in the day but the new DSLR's don't have the stuff to control them any more. Make sure the adapter has the inner ring to depress that. The one I linked claims to depress the pin as it should.  

Keep in mind that when you use an adapter like this the focus scale on the lens may not be accurate. Since the lens will be mounted at a slightly different flange depth it will not line up as it did on the original camera. As such on your cannon (shorter flange depth) you will get infinity focus a bit before the infinity focus stop, and you will be able to get a bit closer on the other end of the focus range. 

Regards 
Dave


----------



## Kadoc1979 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you so much I thought that might be k mount I ordered one adapter see if it's fits
Much appreciated 
Bulent


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 28, 2016)

Dave Colangelo said:


> For the M42 stuff you will need an adapter like this. If you see that small metal pole coming out of the lens, that controls the iris. It will need to be depressed (by the adapter) to that your F-stop setting on the lens will work. These poles were generally triggered by the cameras back in the day but the new DSLR's don't have the stuff to control them any more. Make sure the adapter has the inner ring to depress that. The one I linked claims to depress the pin as it should.
> 
> Keep in mind that when you use an adapter like this the focus scale on the lens may not be accurate. Since the lens will be mounted at a slightly different flange depth it will not line up as it did on the original camera. As such on your cannon (shorter flange depth) you will get infinity focus a bit before the infinity focus stop, and you will be able to get a bit closer on the other end of the focus range.
> 
> ...


The Soligor lens has a switch to set Auto or manual. In the manual position the pin is ignored.
A well made adapter will be made to correct perfectly for the difference in rear flange distances, but many of the cheaper ones are out significantly most being slightly too short so that infinity is reached with the lens set to somewhere closer - a few are too long and unable to focus on infinity with some lenses!


----------



## Kadoc1979 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sorry guys but I keep asking questions 
But I need to know what kind of adapter I need for this mount if anyone knows I will be appreciated
Thank you so much!


----------



## john.margetts (Apr 29, 2016)

That looks rather like a Pentax K mount.


----------



## Kadoc1979 (Apr 29, 2016)

john.margetts said:


> That looks rather like a Pentax K mount.


I ordered pk adapter did not fit
Thanks for reply, appreciated 
I am thinking maybe m42?


----------



## john.margetts (Apr 29, 2016)

The mount in the picture is a bayonet mount. M42 is not a bayonet - it is a threaded mount.

What make of lens is it?


----------



## Kadoc1979 (Apr 29, 2016)

john.margetts said:


> The mount in the picture is a bayonet mount. M42 is not a bayonet - it is a threaded mount.
> 
> What make of lens is it?


Cimko 100-300 mm 
Thank you so much I don't know what kind of adapter I need .


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2016)

Instead of buying adapters that will cost you more than the value of the lenses you're trying to adapt (and most likely end up with crappy images due to cheap lenses), why not just eave up for a more modern, usable and better quality lens you know will work, meter, mount and maintain infinity focus?


----------



## Kadoc1979 (Apr 29, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Instead of buying adapters that will cost you more than the value of the lenses you're trying to adapt (and most likely end up with crappy images due to cheap lenses), why not just eave up for a more modern, usable and better quality lens you know will work, meter, mount and maintain infinity focus?


Hi,I am new on this i try to get ideas and learn 
I can get better lenses for sure but at the moment I can't spend more that's why I was ordering vintage lenses which is not a great idea 
Anyway thanks for opinion.


----------



## petrochemist (May 2, 2016)

Kadoc1979 said:


> Hi,I am new on this i try to get ideas and learn
> I can get better lenses for sure but at the moment I can't spend more that's why I was ordering vintage lenses which is not a great idea
> Anyway thanks for opinion.



It's certainly better to know what mount the lens is before buying it, and I't probably also worth doing a bit more research on the specific lenses. I've heard of Soligor, but they're not renowned for making good lenses, I've not even heard of Cimko. Lenses of this type can often be had for £5-10, buying a different adapter for each one will add considerably more to  you expenses than buying a range of better lenses in a single mount.

Bare in mind there are quite a large number of mounts that have been made over the years which can be visually fairly similar, if you have the chance to look at the lens before buying it helps considerably to make sure it fits your adapter/camera even without that if the lens has a rear cap that might have some markings that identify the mount.


----------



## Dave Colangelo (May 2, 2016)

I had a Soligor 500mm for a while, not a terrible lens but not that great either it was fixed at F8 and only really good if it was nice and bright out. Most of their stuff was made in Japan however there was some German made stuff over the years it seems. I would say the build quality is OK but not great, you can coax a nice photo out of some of their stuff if you know its limitations. As mentioned you are better off waiting and buying one nice lens as opposed to 10 different cheap ones and a bunch of adapters (I learned that the hard way...).


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2016)

SLR Lens Mount Identification Guide

and also

The Lens Mount Guide: Part 1 - KEH Camera Blog

The Lens Mount Guide: Part 2 - KEH Camera Blog


----------



## beagle100 (May 3, 2016)

Kadoc1979 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of buying adapters that will cost you more than the value of the lenses you're trying to adapt (and most likely end up with crappy images due to cheap lenses), why not just eave up for a more modern, usable and better quality lens you know will work, meter, mount and maintain infinity focus?
> ...



yes, buying vintage lens (for your purposes) is probably not a good idea
look at an older 55-250IS  around $50 - $75 used


----------

